# Nurture Soap Supplies/BIG sale



## lenarenee

Hello all,

In case you don't get the email: Friday, starting 3 pm EST, 40% off colorants, glitters, fo's, cosmetics. 

Discounts automatically applied at checkout. No coupon codes.
*Shipping times may be extended due to volume of sales.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Dorymae

Ugh. You might as well have posted, "you are going to be 50-100 dollars poorer on Friday!  Well at least I'll have a lot to show for it!


----------



## kchaystack

lenarenee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In case you don't get the email: Friday, starting 3 pm EST, 40% off colorants, glitters, fo's, cosmetics.
> 
> Discounts automatically applied at checkout. No coupon codes.
> *Shipping times may be extended due to volume of sales.
> 
> Enjoy!!



I saw this email when was talking on Skype with a friend.  I just groaned...  What are they trying to do, bankrupt me?


----------



## snappyllama

Oh Jeez, like I needed an excuse to buy something... I *could* use some new micas though... you really can never have too many options.


----------



## lenarenee

I don't need any micas. I don't need any micas. I don't need any micas.


----------



## jules92207

Killing me. One mica at a time.


----------



## Ellacho

I do need blue and purple micas....hmm...


----------



## RhondaJ

I need micas  I'm just trying to figure out how to convince hubby that I need micas less than 2 weeks after getting the bud cutter. LOL


----------



## lionprincess00

I _just_ spent boo koos of dollars on their sample mica sale. Gah. That's arriving tomorrow....but I _do_ need a better red and another pink...


----------



## dixiedragon

RhondaJ said:


> I need micas  I'm just trying to figure out how to convince hubby that I need micas less than 2 weeks after getting the bud cutter. LOL


 
you need micas so you can do a pencil line soap, which will look AWESOME when you cut it with your new bud cutter.


----------



## RhondaJ

dixiedragon said:


> you need micas so you can do a pencil line soap, which will look AWESOME when you cut it with your new bud cutter.



Hahahaha I love your reasoning


----------



## dixiedragon

I've never ordered from Nurture before. What do they have that I need?


----------



## kchaystack

dixiedragon said:


> I've never ordered from Nurture before. What do they have that I need?



They have so many colors of mica, all kinds of pigments, and clays and natural colorants.  it is really impressive.  I have not tried their FO's or their base oils. 

Molds, cutters, and all the other stuff too.

Plus they are in Indiana, so they are great for those of us that are in the midwest.


----------



## cgawlik

Awwww why ya gotta post this when I'm between jobs?    Well maybe I can fit a few things into the "essential" buget!!!!


----------



## MarisaJensen

dixiedragon said:


> I've never ordered from Nurture before. What do they have that I need?



EVERYTHING!

I love all their mica's. I actually haven't ordered from TKB since I discovered Nurture.


----------



## snappyllama

Has anyone tried out the ECO Neon pigments?


----------



## newbie

And to add to the question about the neons, has anyone had a soap made with these that they've kept around for a number of months? Every neon I've used, from anybody, has faded significantly with time. How about their brights? Do they hold their color with time?


----------



## Cactuslily

Ugh! I just got a huge order last Saturday! I won't look...well, maybe just a quick peek.


----------



## lionprincess00

I used the brights (you have a soap newbie). I used the green, yellow and pink. The Orange is a vibrance by them. So far week 3 it's holding. Someone with longer results hopefully will chime in.


----------



## Dorymae

Cactuslily said:


> Ugh! I just got a huge order last Saturday! I won't look...well, maybe just a quick peek.



You know where that road leads. Like an alcoholic who is just going to sit in the bar. . .


----------



## Ktaggard

Anybody tried her fos? Any reports on them? I'm a sucker for fos!!!


----------



## maya

Thank you for posting this! I would not have known otherwise. My bank acct. however, says roblem:


----------



## reinbeau

I've got my cart loaded, now I hope it persists - I am logged in.


----------



## newbie

Ha! I am locked and loaded as well. HAve to set a timer or something for 3 pm. I hope it doesn't delete the cart after a set period of time without a check-out.


----------



## lionprincess00

newbie said:


> Ha! I am locked and loaded as well. HAve to set a timer or something for 3 pm. I hope it doesn't delete the cart after a set period of time without a check-out.



It did mine when there was 45% off the mica sample sets. It reset and then I put it all back into my cart. the red set and the shipping increased. Total appx 10$ more than the first cart load.


----------



## lenarenee

It's almost Friday.....I still don't need micas. I still don't need micas.

Oh. Wait.

I used up all my orange making Kumquat soap last week. 

But paying shipping for just one jar of orange is...stupid.

Right? Right. Wait...um...yeah, right. :think:


----------



## dixiedragon

Grr. A lot of their FOs are "out of stock".


----------



## Cosmo

Hey all! It's Carrie from Nurture. We are out of stock on a lot of the FO's. We are going to be restocking with many more fragrances and are changing our labels. One of the reasons for having this sale is to run supplies down and stock back up with some revised packaging.

lionprincess00, I'm not sure why your shipping amount changed. We do not touch shipping settings on our end. Either something changed regarding rates at USPS or FedEx, or something changed in your cart. We would never raise prices on shipping like that. It's not the way we do things. 

I hope everyone is having a great day! I'm on pins and needles anticipating the sale and working all weekend! I love sales!


----------



## lionprincess00

Maybe it was an accident then?? I might've put an extra pack in that raised it or something. I am sorry if that's the case and I said otherwise! I'd hate bad publicity on an accident! 

 I would definitely recommend your micas to anyone. They're the best I've come across and you have a ginormous selection. 

I'm interested as well in seeing your new fo's you've mentioned are coming.


----------



## Cosmo

It's really exciting for us lionprincess00! We've ordered almost 400 samples to test in soap, and of course sniff! Being able to add so many more fragrances is something we've wanted to do for a long time. I haven't been as excited about something we can offer as I am about this in a long time!


----------



## kchaystack

If you need more help testing I am sure several of us would be glad to help.  I am only a state away!   Haha.




Cosmo said:


> It's really exciting for us lionprincess00! We've ordered almost 400 samples to test in soap, and of course sniff! Being able to add so many more fragrances is something we've wanted to do for a long time. I haven't been as excited about something we can offer as I am about this in a long time!


----------



## osso

Cosmo said:


> It's really exciting for us lionprincess00! We've ordered almost 400 samples to test in soap, and of course sniff! Being able to add so many more fragrances is something we've wanted to do for a long time. I haven't been as excited about something we can offer as I am about this in a long time!


 
Awesome! I love all the new products you're bringing in. Can't wait to see the new fragrances :-D


----------



## dixiedragon

I'm ordering now, but I'm not seeing a 40% discount. I'm not totally clear on what's on sale?


----------



## TRBeck

Likewise. Looks like a discount on some things but I can't tell which ones. All I have in my basket are colorants and it's about 11% discounted on the total, but no indication of which items are actually being discounted.


----------



## Cindy2428

I've wanted to try all of the NSS FO's and I think I now have them all with the exception of Fairy Garden. 400 new samples Carrie?  OMG I'm going to go broke! (Kidding, I know only a lucky few will make the cut). Looking forward to the new ones.  Get some rest; I think you will be busy this weekend.


----------



## cgpeanut

I am not getting the full 40% discount.  It says that it is everything in the categories listed.  I am confused.


----------



## dixiedragon

Glad I'm not the only one who's confused!


----------



## kchaystack

Mine worked fine. 

I orders several mica's, a couple of FO's and some clay, and at the last moment I added some OO.  I got the 40% on everything but the OO.





cgpeanut said:


> I am not getting the full 40% discount.  It says that it is everything in the categories listed.  I am confused.


----------



## TRBeck

Okay, don't know what happened, but magically my cart suddenly showed a huge discount. Got more colorants than I will really know what to do with, but it's a pretty incredible sale. Ought to keep me busy for a while...:shock::-D8)


----------



## osso

I already had my cart filled. It did take a minute for the discount to apply, but my order went through fine.


----------



## dixiedragon

Gah I keep hitting check out and it won't move forward!


----------



## shunt2011

Order placed....Love their micas.  Unfortunately the sites not all that clear with whats on sale.  It doesn't show until checkout.


----------



## cmzaha

Got my order in and it also took my 5% new customer coupon discount. It all helps!! Lots of colors to play with now!


----------



## newbie

I can't check out!


----------



## hlee

I can't check out either:sad:


----------



## reinbeau

First off make sure you are logged into your account.  If you can't check out - something in your cart is no longer in stock.  Go through your cart and find the culprit.  This is beyond frustrating, but it is what it is.  I had 13 items in my cart, of course the 12th one was the one out of stock, the Nag Champa.  They really need to figure out a better system than just bouncing you back into your cart with no explanation whatsoever.  I almost smashed my monitor   I tried calling but got the answering machine.  No response on the FB pages, either.  I suggest, Carrie, that someone come up with a better cart system, lots of people are experiencing the same issues.http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## abc

I filled my cart last night, it was still there to checkout, minus having to delete AC that's now out of stock. It didn't show the discount until I checked out.

ETA: there was a banner above my shopping cart items that said what wasn't in stock, so I knew what needed to be deleted. I didn't have to do a process of elimination. I was on mobile though, not the full site with a computer.


----------



## newbie

I finally figured that out but even though I changed the size to one in stock, by the time I hit the checkout button, that was also out of stock. It's impossible! Very irritating because every single item is in motion, apparently. HOly mackerel.

THen I hit checkout and it checked me out without taking any credit card information so I have no indication that I actually paid for my items. I want to get my order so now I'm afraid I'll lose out!


----------



## TRBeck

I filled my cart slowly over the course of the day today so that I stayed logged in and could do reality checks as to what was still in stock. I ultimately started trying to check out just after 3 EST but didn't see the big discount hit until about 3:15. I expected the hiccups given the size of the discount and what I assume was increased traffic.  Nevertheless, so far, so good on my end. I expect a bit of a delay in shipping; assuming I receive everything and it's within a reasonable time frame I can't complain. Not a big deal for me but I understand everyone else's frustration.


----------



## Cosmo

Hey everyone! We're sorry for the frustrations! It seems that the site had a hard time discounting items that were already filled in the carts before the discount became active. It's definitely a learning experience on our end! It also should have notified each of you which items are out of stock through the checkout process, and we'll definitely be asking our cart provider why this is not happening! We promise the next sale to be much less frustrating!

For anyone who did not get the discount you were supposed to get with your order, please write me at [email protected] and I will personally take care of you!


----------



## Cosmo

reinbeau said:


> First off make sure you are logged into your account.  If you can't check out - something in your cart is no longer in stock.  Go through your cart and find the culprit.  This is beyond frustrating, but it is what it is.  I had 13 items in my cart, of course the 12th one was the one out of stock, the Nag Champa.  They really need to figure out a better system than just bouncing you back into your cart with no explanation whatsoever.  I almost smashed my monitor   I tried calling but got the answering machine.  No response on the FB pages, either.  I suggest, Carrie, that someone come up with a better cart system, lots of people are experiencing the same issues.http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I agree! We use BigCommerce as our provider and use their cart system. I will be calling them ASAP to find out why they have it set up this way.


----------



## hlee

Do you have to use Pay pal?
I give up.


----------



## Cosmo

hlee said:


> Do you have to use Pay pal?
> I give up.



No, we accept almost all credit cards. There will be an option to pay with credit card at checkout.


----------



## hlee

Well I tried to pay with a credit card and it won't let me click off of Pay pal.
I don't think my Pay pal account has even been activated.
You don't have any credit card info from me but I was able to finally place an order anyway, apparently?
Oh boy.


----------



## lenarenee

hlee, did you give it another go?

I placed my order a few minutes ago, and didn't have any problems.

When I get my order I'm going to have 10 kinds of blue and I can't wait to try and fit them all into one bar! Instead of 50 shades of Grey, it'll be 10 shades of blue.  Good thing I've got some Salty Mariner fo!


----------



## hlee

I did get an order placed. I think.:?
They are really pretty colors. I really want to try them.


----------



## lenarenee

hlee, I'm sorry this was a difficult process for you, but glad you stuck it out. I've been soaping only a year, and was intimidated by all the types of colorants out there....and with that morph or fade or bleed. Luckily I tried
Nurture first....and because their website gives accurate info on which micas are stable and aren't....I've never had a disappointing experience. It
saves me time worrying over which colors to try...not to mention hours of
time studying different micas from different websites.


----------



## ariella42

I wanted to order a sample set of micas, but I don't think I can justify paying $8 for shipping micas (which weigh next to nothing!) despite the great sale. If I could add a few more items to my order, it might be worth it, but I guess I joined the party a bit late. Oh well, maybe next time. I would like to try some of their micas at some point though.


----------



## Cosmo

ariella42 said:


> I wanted to order a sample set of micas, but I don't think I can justify paying $8 for shipping micas (which weigh next to nothing!) despite the great sale. If I could add a few more items to my order, it might be worth it, but I guess I joined the party a bit late. Oh well, maybe next time. I would like to try some of their micas at some point though.



Are you located in the US? Shipping should not be that high!


----------



## ariella42

Yes, I'm in NC.


----------



## newbie

Hlee, I had the same thing happen. It allowed my order without me placing any CC info in and it said I had paid with credit. It was strange. I had tried about 10 times to pay with paypal too and somehow, it eventually got over there and took the payment. However, if you have no paypal account and gave no CC info, I would email Carrie and let her know,so at least you get your order. 

All of that is worrisome as someone who would like Nurture to hang around. Are there a bunch of orders that are placed with no payment information but it looks like there was? A company can't survive a gangbuster sale and then no payments....


----------



## hlee

newbie said:


> Hlee, I had the same thing happen. It allowed my order without me placing any CC info in and it said I had paid with credit. It was strange. I had tried about 10 times to pay with paypal too and somehow, it eventually got over there and took the payment. However, if you have no paypal account and gave no CC info, I would email Carrie and let her know,so at least you get your order.
> 
> All of that is worrisome as someone who would like Nurture to hang around. Are there a bunch of orders that are placed with no payment information but it looks like there was? A company can't survive a gangbuster sale and then no payments....


 
I did send an email. 
It is possible my Pay Pal account is still active I just didn't think so and didn't want to pay that way. 
I hope I hear back from them as I would like my order.
I hope they can fix these glitches as it sounds like some great products.
Really a PIA though for my 1st attempt to buy something.


----------



## snappyllama

Oh Gosh, I would hope folks would be honest and let them know that something was shipped with a payment being processed for it. Surely they were raised right... 

I'm very happy that I got pretty much what I wanted to try out except a few reds that the rest of y'all beat me to and all the ECOs - they went fast! I cannot wait to try out vibrance line. I have plans for those...


----------



## hlee

It looks like my order did get processed through Pay Pal.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Anyone know how the mystery samples work? If I order 2 sets will I have duplicates of all the same ones or will there be some different ones?


----------



## TRBeck

I never got the option of using Paypal. Took me straight to credit card. I assumed they didn't take Paypal, as I would have rather used that balance. Oh well...


----------



## newbie

On my cart screen, there was one box for CC and a different one below it for Paypal. It sounds like the company that provides the cart and checkout had a fair few glitches in there. Carrie said she was going to call them to correct things during the day today so maybe they were working on it in real time and paypal wasn't an option for a bit. I sure hope they gave her a rebate or a discount or something for their service because they caused way too much disruption for a business to be happy about it.


----------



## Cosmo

Everyone, it was awful regarding our site provider. I was on the phone/chat with tech support all night, and their final answer was they did not have a solution for the fact that the checkout process went so horribly wrong. I am moving my site ASAP. It was really, really upsetting to me and so many customers!

I am fairly certain I got payment for all the orders that went through, although I am going to double check everything today. For those of you that emailed me, I will be answering each email and refunding/taking care of you myself. I will make sure I make everything right!

It will take me a bit to wade through the messages. I have about 100 to answer. Please be patient with me. I am going to be working 16 hour days today and tomorrow to make sure everything gets taken care of. I sincerely apologize to all of you for all the issues that happened with the sale!!!!


----------



## reinbeau

Carrie, thank you so much for being responsive.  I apologize for my frustrated posts yesterday, but I did finally figure it out, and made certain I told people who I saw struggling how they could get their orders placed.  Good luck finding a better cart system!!


----------



## Cosmo

reinbeau said:


> Carrie, thank you so much for being responsive.  I apologize for my frustrated posts yesterday, but I did finally figure it out, and made certain I told people who I saw struggling how they could get their orders placed.  Good luck finding a better cart system!!



Reinbeau, I've been a soap maker for a long time. I honestly with all of my being care about this community. I was a customer long before I was a supplier. I know it sounds cheesy, but I can put myself in your shoes and know how you feel. I will not fail you, I promise!!!!


----------



## snappyllama

Other suppliers, take note... Nurture Soap Supplies is doing customer service right. Although I didn't have any issues, you're reaffirmed my confidence in buying from you. Plus, your products are great!


----------



## Dorymae

I gave up. I had my cart loaded but couldn't check out. ( I think it's still in there). Anyway, I like Nurture and this won't deter me from buying there again. ( I know the pain of growing and having technology fail you!) 

I look at this as a blip for Nurture and I'm sure it will get fixed, as for my order - I'm sure they'll have another sale at another time.


----------



## Cosmo

Awww! Thank you snappyllama!!! <3

Trying to make a heart...Can't find a heart emoticon. 



snappyllama said:


> Other suppliers, take note... Nurture Soap Supplies is doing customer service right. Although I didn't have any issues, you're reaffirmed my confidence in buying from you. Plus, your products are great!


----------



## Cosmo

Oh yes...And quite the blip it was! I've always had to learn lessons the hard way, and I learned this one big time! Once we move the site we hope to have no more problems, or least less significant ones!



Dorymae said:


> I gave up. I had my cart loaded but couldn't check out. ( I think it's still in there). Anyway, I like Nurture and this won't deter me from buying there again. ( I know the pain of growing and having technology fail you!)
> 
> I look at this as a blip for Nurture and I'm sure it will get fixed, as for my order - I'm sure they'll have another sale at another time.


----------



## cmzaha

My email says my order went in and was paid. If not please let me know and I will call you.


----------



## Cosmo

cmzaha said:


> My email says my order went in and was paid. If not please let me know and I will call you.



I will need an order number or your full name to be able to look.


----------



## Cindy2428

Thank-you Carrie. I received USPS confirmation for shipping this evening for my order.  Thanks for your long hours while you get things sorted out.


----------



## reinbeau

I got my shipping notice too!  I'm going to be fully stocked for awhile


----------



## Jstar

Now see, Carrie is doing customer service the right way..she's in there for hours if it takes that long to get things made right..awesome job Carrie!

I can verify for the Blue, Purple, and Pink Vibrance mica's being wonderful...I had some morph issues with the purple and pink, but my new untested FO was the culprit for that, because I did another test with no fragrance and the colors were awesome and no morphing at all.

Wish I had funds right now, hopefully when you get the new FO's in I can test some out..Im ALWAYS looking for new FO's


----------



## Cosmo

Thank you for the kind words everyone!!! I did catch another glitch with the site. The cart was not purging the shipping cost as new items were deleted/added, at least that's my best guess at this point. This resulted in excess charges.  Many of you will see a refund posted to you accounts shortly. I am refunding charged cost less actual cost.

What a nightmare. Please no one use BigCommerce as your cart provider! We are moving the site to a dedicated server within the next few days. It's going to be beautiful and wonderful! I have been assured by the new host that it can handle this kind of order volume.

I've been working from 6:30 am until 9:00 pm everyday since Friday. Good thing I love my job.  If anyone has any questions at all please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected]

And once again, thank you!!!

Carrie


----------



## shunt2011

Carrie, you've done a fantastic job at handling this.  I'm sure it's been a overwhelming feat.


----------



## dneruck

I just got a refund on my shipping. Thanks Carrie! (esp since it was an international order)


----------



## Cindy2428

I had to sign up for my Obama health care plan today so I was not the greatest mood in the world when I first got home. I’d rather spend my money on soapy stuff. (Political commentary redacted)… Thank goodness I received my Nurture Soap Supply order. I am the proud owner of all of Carrie’s scents with the exception of Lavender and Fairy Garden which weren’t available at the time.  I usually buy “clean”, citrus scents so a lot of these were out of my normal comfort zone, especially the “foodie” blends but I’m looking forward to soaping with all of them.  
Out of the bottle impressions:
Caramel Coffee:  Out of the bottle this initially reminds me of the dark cookie part you get on an Oreo cookie.  Next you can smell the caramel, and finally a deep rich coffee note. I like this but I’d rather drink it then soap with it.
Island Getaway:  The floral note is definitely there but it is not overpowering.  The top linen note makes this clean without any suntan lotion smell to it. I think it would work well in lotions as well as soap. A winner for me.
Fresh Picked Apples: Good apple scent; on the light side- will probably have to use at max percentage but a true apple scent.
Juicy Apricot: Also on the light side; sweet. Will probably use as a blender for my herbal scents.
Twilight Romance: Love this one. I can’t stop smelling it. Though the floral note is there, the amber adds a cleanness to it which I think men would like as well. (My husband approved – and he hates when I stick bottles under his nose to smell).
Blueberry Breakfast: Totally reminds me of blueberry muffins with a sugary note.
Christmas Joy:  I also like this one a lot. I think you can easily use this all year round- it doesn’t have the traditional bayberry and clove scents;  I can pick up a strong orange and a light pine with a little candy sweetness to it.
Clean Laundry: I’ve never purchased this type of scent before, so my description may be a little wonky but this reminds me of spray starch on a freshly laundered shirt. I like it.
Forbidden Fruit: A nice light fruit with a strong apple note.  I can also smell pineapple with a sweet orange.
After the Rain: Very strong out of the bottle as compared to the previous scents.  Strong ozone and floral, jasmine notes. Not my favorite out of the bottle but I believe it will soap very well.
Frangipani  Jasmine:  Strong floral with an earthy base note. I will probably use this as a blender with something that I find too sweet.
Celtic Storm: Another one I can’t stop smelling.  I am not a fan of musk scents, but when combined with the vanilla this just totally works.  The main floral here is Lily of the Valley; not too strong. A really nice blend for me.
Cranberry Fig: Another winner for me. It has more of a bright, not too sweet note of the cranberry, and the combination of the fig adds some complexity to the scent.
Cucumber Melon: More melon then cucumber scent.
Nag Champa: This is the first NC that I have purchased and I absolutely adore it. Everything is clean and the patchouli is definitely there but not overpowering.
Coconut Lime: My least favorite of the group. It has a very strong musk base note to it which overpowers the lime.


----------



## abc

I placed my order an hour and 20 minutes into the sale...still awaiting fulfillment. 

Cindy, did you already get your order from the sale?!?


----------



## snappyllama

Thanks for the review, Cindy. I'm not allowing myself to buy more FOs until I use the ones I already have... but I'm building my next wish list already. 

You'll have to let us know how they soap.


----------



## reinbeau

The only one I tried to get was gone, Nag Champa.   Cindy stole my Nag Champa!


----------



## Cindy2428

Actually I bought the Nag Champa during the mica sale


----------



## reinbeau

I was kidding..... But this was a general sale of everything,  including both.  I bought 11 colors and wanted the NG but there was none left.


----------



## boyago

Looks like after the problems they had during the sale they are switching servers and will be doing another sale when the site is back up.  So we get a second chance to break the bank.


----------



## ariella42

I was VERY pleased to see that email. I didn't place an order because the shipping charges were through the roof, and once they said they'd be refunding overcharges, they were sold out of mica. They definitely had some hiccups during the sale, but I'm very pleased by the customer service. I can't wait to try their micas!


----------



## abc

If anyone ordered a mystery mica set and you're still awaiting fulfillment, I got an email from Carrie saying they are waiting on some special care to put in the mica sets.


----------



## newbie

I didn't get an email about another sale! COuld someone please post it when it comes up? I wanted to get more TD and I wouldn't mind trying a to snag a couple FO's to try. I was having troubles so I finished my cart and ran as soon as I could.


----------



## reinbeau

She said as soon as the new website is up she'll have a 24 hour sale.  You really need to be on the mailing list.  Sadly right now I can't link to her site because it is down for rebuild.  She said it should be back up in 7 days (from yesterday).  I'll post here when I get the e-mail announcing the sale - but Carrie is also a member here, so she might post in this thread also.


----------



## Cindy2428

An excerpt from the email Carrie sent out: "*We know a lot of you tried placing orders during the sale and couldn't due to technical issues. When we reopen the site and after inventory is restocked we are going to extend the sale for an extra 24 hours. We feel it is not fair that many did not get to order because of site issues, so we are creating the opportunity for those that missed their chance to have another one! Our site reopening will be announced in two ways: On our Facebook page and via newsletter. If you are not signed up for our newsletter you may like our Facebook page at *www.facebook.com/NurtureSoapSupplies* to be the first to receive the news!"*


----------



## lionprincess00

Newbie, I'll forward the email to you.


----------



## cmzaha

Got my order today, I am in mica heaven!!


----------



## jules92207

I used my first mica today from NSS, back from the first big sale, along with two other colorants from another supplier and wow, what a difference! They are so easy to blend and just beautiful! When is the next sale???!!!


----------



## Cindy2428

Carrie was hoping to have her site back up and running in a week - she's doing all the work herself so hopefully she can achieve her timeline goal. I would start looking for e-mails, FB announcement from next Wed on.


----------

